# Receiver On Back On Newer Units



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Did Keystone discontinue placing the 1"1/4 receivers on the back of the Outbacks ? Trying to figure out if the 2014 323BH will have one.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

joeymac said:


> Did Keystone discontinue placing the 1"1/4 receivers on the back of the Outbacks ? Trying to figure out if the 2014 323BH will have one.


I never knew they did? My 2010 didn't have one.


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

My 13 has one on it. However the hitch was welded in wrong, the hitch pin holes are vertical instead of horizontal,







Time to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Did Keystone discontinue placing the 1"1/4 receivers on the back of the Outbacks ? Trying to figure out if the 2014 323BH will have one.


I never knew they did? My 2010 didn't have one.
[/quote]
They started adding them on most 2012 models. However, in all of the dealer pictures I have seen on the 2014 323BH, I have noticed it. However, on the 2013 models, I have seen a few photos where I can see it. I can't seem to find a good enough photo of the 2014 models to see if there is one there.
Hoping I am just missing it, as adding an aftermarket one, is going to cost me a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dapozer said:


> My 13 has one on it. However the hitch was welded in wrong, the hitch pin holes are vertical instead of horizontal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know they trusted Gilligan with the welder! That is just sad.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> My 13 has one on it. However the hitch was welded in wrong, the hitch pin holes are vertical instead of horizontal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know they trusted Gilligan with the welder! That is just sad.
[/quote]


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

joeymac said:


> Did Keystone discontinue placing the 1"1/4 receivers on the back of the Outbacks ? Trying to figure out if the 2014 323BH will have one.


I never knew they did? My 2010 didn't have one.
[/quote]
They started adding them on most 2012 models. However, in all of the dealer pictures I have seen on the 2014 323BH, I have noticed it. However, on the 2013 models, I have seen a few photos where I can see it. I can't seem to find a good enough photo of the 2014 models to see if there is one there.
Hoping I am just missing it, as adding an aftermarket one, is going to cost me a couple hundred dollars.
[/quote]

I would have liked that option. I am curious how my 12 foot 4 wheeler trailer would double tow but not enough to invest the money to find out.


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

The hitch itself looks kinda weak and has a weight limit to it of around 100-150 lbs. It has no real support in the center and is just bolted to the sides of a added piece on the frame support. I put a tray style bike rack on mine and it was flexing even without the bike. Good though but poor design. I am going to reinforce and make it a real hitch one of these days I just need to find time. I would not trust it to tow with at all. Maybe make a chair holder as that is all it is good for.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My understanding of the factory rear bumper area receiver on the TT is that it was designed for a bike rack or similar. No significant weight; I've seen bikes thrashing around when bouncing down the road and the torque on the receiver can rip things off.

There are several threads on this site about fabricating a real frame hitch for the back of your TT. The designs are pretty simple if you can cut steel and weld, neither of which I can do! But any decent shop can do it, and I saw prices in the $300 - $500 range for a Class3 2" receiver installed.

Just don't put a receiver on the bumper--that'll twist the bumper and you can easily lose the load. You have to weld the new receiver to steel welded or bolted to the TT rear frame.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

dapozer said:


> My understanding of the factory rear bumper area receiver on the TT is that it was designed for a bike rack or similar. No significant weight; I've seen bikes thrashing around when bouncing down the road and the torque on the receiver can rip things off.
> 
> There are several threads on this site about fabricating a real frame hitch for the back of your TT. The designs are pretty simple if you can cut steel and weld, neither of which I can do! But any decent shop can do it, and I saw prices in the $300 - $500 range for a Class3 2" receiver installed.
> 
> Just don't put a receiver on the bumper--that'll twist the bumper and you can easily lose the load. You have to weld the new receiver to steel welded or bolted to the TT rear frame.


I found a Reese weld on receiver on etrailer, costing $150, which isnt to bad, and will probably cost me another $80 to have it welded on, but really hoping the new trailer has it added on at the factory. 
As far as attaching things to the bumper, I found out the hard way early on.


----------

